

Show HN: Barley - A web content editor for developers, now public. - cdevroe
http://getbarley.com

======
p8952
No source code, full of "analytics" trackers, only allows you to upload/edit
themes via a proprietary 3rd party application, no revision control on blog
posts, and the promo video is just some guy quickly clicking buttons on a
MacBook while busy and brightly coloured backgrounds dance around.

Not to mention costs $18 per month, so I assume your content gets nuked when
you stop paying.

No thanks, it looks like you're marketing to the wrong audience.

~~~
cdevroe
p8952: Barley is built ontop of Code Igniter and jQuery. We're thinking of
open sourcing our Editor but our API is very, very simple. Also, syncing via
GitHub will be coming soon. Revision control is something we've been thinking
about with the Editorially team. They've got that down and we'd love to build
that in.

A promo video is tough for such a thing. Something that is fun to watch and
isn't a 30 minute screencast of me eating chips and drinking beer. Any
suggestions?

We don't nuke any content. You can take it with you.

Thanks for the feedback even if you didn't care for it. We really want to make
something people like so perhaps if one day we can win you over we'll be doing
something right!

~~~
p8952
I think you're trying too hard to jump onto the "ProductX FOR HACKERS!" (Or
Developers) market. Such people simple are not interested in paying $18 a
month for a blogging system when you could get multiple VPS for that price
which can host not only your (Open source and truly hackable) blogging engine
but also every other project you have.

If you were selling this to another market it would probably look a lot
better.

~~~
cdevroe
p8952 You're absolutely right. Our end game is to compete with 1&1\. But to
get there we need developers to help end users get their sites online. As
Barley becomes a more well-rounded product we hope to bridge out of the
developer market and go straight to small businesses.

Do you think we'd be better off allowing Developers to use this free and only
pay for their customer's sites? Or only if our app were open source it'd be
appealing?

------
cdevroe
We think developers are going to love to use Barley for their customers when
WordPress, Drupal, or Joomla are just too feature-rich for the job. We'd love
to get the Hacker News audience feedback too.

------
waylonrobert
I think $18 is too expensive for what it is. Most web content editors are at
least available as a download, even if they are not free.

------
sandieman
Great work Colin! Love the simplicity.

